# 80d corrupted image



## chiefdeck (May 24, 2018)

any body know what caused this, Shot on 80d with 150mm-600mm Tamron iso 640 f/6.3 1/2000sec shutter, SanDisk extreme pro 64gb class 3 , 10


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 31, 2018)

Did you delete the image and use software to try and recover it? If not I would suggest doing a low level format as the if the card in the camera. That should do the trick.


----------



## beagle100 (May 31, 2018)

chiefdeck said:


> any body know what caused this, Shot on 80d with 150mm-600mm Tamron iso 640 f/6.3 1/2000sec shutter, SanDisk extreme pro 64gb class 3 , 10




no but I agree with the other poster but it may not be recoverable, I periodically format the card in the camera


----------

